# Cheapest place to buy Plano Boxes?



## ober51 (Jun 30, 2011)

Before I go and buy tackle storage, I am curious as to where you all purchase your boxes? I am thinking of going to garage sales/flea markets and seeing if I can find any, to start.

Any place online you all use? I just purchased a big lot of stuff and have no storage, ha.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 1, 2011)

I get them right here in Plano, Illinois where they make them. They have an outlet store at the factory where everything is about 1/2 of retail or what they sell for in the stores   

https://www.planomolding.com/


----------



## ober51 (Jul 1, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> I get them right here in Plano, Illinois where they make them. They have an outlet store at the factory where everything is about 1/2 of retail or what they sell for in the stores
> 
> https://www.planomolding.com/



Thanks, man. Pretty lucky...but you're still in Illinois :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 1, 2011)

ober51 said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > I get them right here in Plano, Illinois where they make them. They have an outlet store at the factory where everything is about 1/2 of retail or what they sell for in the stores
> ...



If you're not in a hurry, I can pick one up for you and ship it out - don't know what shipping would be but it might save you a few bucks??? It might be a couple weeks before I could get there - it's about 30 miles away and I don't go out that way very often.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 2, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...



Thanks for the offer, I will certainly let you know. I am going to scavenger like crazy at garage sales/flea markets/estate sales for the next few weeks. If I can't find anything, I will probably take you up on your offer.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 2, 2011)

If you're not in a hurry, I can pick one up for you and ship it out - don't know what shipping would be but it might save you a few bucks??? It might be a couple weeks before I could get there - it's about 30 miles away and I don't go out that way very often.[/quote]

Thanks for the offer, I will certainly let you know. I am going to scavenger like crazy at garage sales/flea markets/estate sales for the next few weeks. If I can't find anything, I will probably take you up on your offer.[/quote]

Just let me know....


----------



## 200racing (Jul 5, 2011)

tackleexperts.com has a 20% OFF sale going and they sell plano


----------



## basstender10.6 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am also in northern NJ, I usually go to Walmart or sports authority with a coupon. Sports authority often has a 25% off one item in which I print 10 of them and buy plano boxes. There is a sports authority and a Walmart on rt:23 north


----------



## chabel (Oct 29, 2011)

Sometimes Walmart, Sports Authority, Cabelas, or Bass Pro will sell a Plano bag iwth 4 boxes for less than the boxes cost. Throw the bag away if you don't want it.


----------



## LonLB (Oct 29, 2011)

chabel said:


> Sometimes Walmart, Sports Authority, Cabelas, or Bass Pro will sell a Plano bag iwth 4 boxes for less than the boxes cost. Throw the bag away if you don't want it.




Yep, I was going to say the same thing. Sometimes you can buy the boxes as part of a tackle bag or carrier, and have less in it, than the cost of the boxes.


They are so handy, I almost never see them being sold 2nd hand. I've got tons of them, and use them for all sorts of stuff. From stainless hardware, to stripped down reels, and of course all sorts of tackle.


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 3, 2011)

basstender10.6 said:


> I am also in northern NJ, I usually go to Walmart or sports authority with a coupon. Sports authority often has a 25% off one item in which I print 10 of them and buy plano boxes. There is a sports authority and a Walmart on rt:23 north




Hey basstender, check those coupons you are printing. Alot of the coupons you print online have your IP address printed on them, normally around the edges of the coupon in very, very fine print. It will probably look like a border. If you use the same coupon in the same store over and over, the distributer of the coupon will stop accepting the coupon, and as this starts happening more and more, the stores will stop accepting coupons from certain manufacturers. OR, if it's a store coupon, when they scan it, it may get declined, and you'll have to pay regular price. Make sure you cut off any border on the coupon, and check the rest of it for your IP address. My wife is a big couponer, and went to a coupon class at the local library, and that's what the lady teaching the class said. Just a little knowledge so you can continue to save money.


----------

